# fuel guage problem



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 2007 bass tracker and the fuel guage has stop working.I don't have power at the tank(red wire/black wire),but I do have power at the guage itself.I think Iam checking it right with my volt meter,I put the red lead to the red wire and the black lead to the black wire ,no reading on the meter, any suggestions would be great,also checked all fuses


----------

